

White Space: How to Get it Right - dmytton
http://thinkvitamin.com/features/white-space-how-to-get-it-right/

======
alabut
Noted in the footer - this article is a chapter from his book Five Simple
Steps: A Practical Guide to Designing for the Web.

<http://www.fivesimplesteps.co.uk/>

I highly recommend it for any programmers that want to get either get into the
basics of design or interface better with designers. I used to recommend The
Non-Designer's Design Book by Robin Williams and still do, but Mark Boulton's
book is a PDF that you can download right away.

------
firebug
Is this the same article as this?

<http://www.alistapart.com/articles/whitespace>

~~~
Jem
ALA allows its authors to republish their work providing they wait 2 months to
do so. Mr Boulton obviously ran out of fresh ideas for thinkvitamin this month
;)

